# Make your own tick repellent, gallons on the dollar!



## jlh42581 (Oct 21, 2009)

Picture


----------



## Stump Shooter (Apr 13, 2006)

Awesome info jlh! Thanks for sharing. I'm definitely going to use this info to tell my forum members about it.




jlh42581 said:


> Permethrin is the active ingredient in all of them that truly work. What you need to do is head down to tractor supply or lowes. Usually you can get a bottle of concentrate called Ortho Total Kill or a strait bottle of concentrate. If you get the Ortho, its a 2.5% permethrin, youll will mix this 5:1 with water. this gives you the same concentrate as No Stinkn Ticks or Sawyers. Check the bottle to see what your percentage is, obviously if its higher than 2.5 you need to redo the ratio to make it the same.
> 
> Put that concoction in a cheap spray bottle from the dollar store or where ever. Take it outside with all your clothes you plan to wear and DOUSE IT! DO NOT LET THIS MAKE CONTACT WITH YOUR SKIN OR SPRAY YOUR SKIN DIRECTLY JUST LIKE OTHER TICK PRODUCTS. Let it dry outside until its 100% dry. Next time you hunt, you wont have a tick in sight. I lay it heavy on my pants cuffs, shirt cuffs, socks, anywhere you see they can get in.
> 
> ...


----------



## jlh42581 (Oct 21, 2009)

Right on, every hunter should know this, ticks are one of our worst enemies.


----------



## Timmy Big Time (Aug 8, 2010)

I had a deer tick on me last night, first of the year and the snow isn't even melted yet.


----------



## jlh42581 (Oct 21, 2009)

Timmy Big Time said:


> I had a deer tick on me last night, first of the year and the snow isn't even melted yet.


thats what reminded me. i just treated my asat suit the other week when snow was still on the ground from running cams. i was out this morning in the same area hunting yodel dogs and not a single tick!


----------



## Stump Shooter (Apr 13, 2006)

I was down in SE MN shed hunting last weekend and brushed 8 deer ticks off me after one walk! 2 of my buddies already have lyme's disease from this year. One of those guys, this his 5th time having it. Not good. 




Timmy Big Time said:


> I had a deer tick on me last night, first of the year and the snow isn't even melted yet.


----------



## Timmy Big Time (Aug 8, 2010)

I do not know how in the world I have not gotten the Lymes, I spend a ton of time in the woods have found the ticks inbedded, never got it. My city mouse little sister who never leaves pavement has gotten it twice.


----------



## vonhogslayer (Apr 16, 2009)

great info gonna make a batch today!!!how much is that bottle? a small can of spray is about 8 $ around here and will only do 2 pants and tops.


----------



## jlh42581 (Oct 21, 2009)

i wanna say it runs about $12 and your seriously gonna end up making about 6 gallons of spray. you get what a pint with sawyers... thats a lot of clothes you can spray for a lot of seasons.


----------



## jlh42581 (Oct 21, 2009)

also, if you have trouble finding this like i said you can find other brands. it will be in the same isles. just look at the ingredients, if its got at least 2.5% permethrin youre good to go. tc sells one called permethrin-10 which is 10% and made for horses. in that case you would need a 20:1 mix


----------



## vonhogslayer (Apr 16, 2009)

thanks for the info !!!love to save a buck when i can ....no pun intended lol


----------



## jlh42581 (Oct 21, 2009)

i got a pm about ratios let me break this down a little for some, no im not making fun of you.

you break it down by ounces.... so if its a 32 oz bottle, for every ounce you add you will add 5 ounces of water.... 8 ounces in a cup so if you use a cup of the ortho, you will have to add 5 cups of water. some spray bottles and even containers show ratios. they are usually sold by the mowers for mixing two stroke gas.

its gonna be relative to the size of your spray bottle. so if you cant get 6 cups in your bottle... you can cut it in half, you could also mix it in a larger container like a gallon jug and then transfer it into the bottle. thats what i do. just wash out a milk jug with a screw on lid, label it and put it where no kids or anyone will get into it.


----------



## acso14 (Feb 18, 2003)

subscribed


----------



## sapper1 (Oct 3, 2003)

AWSOME!!! Thanks for the info.


----------



## Top Dog Rick (Aug 2, 2008)

Going to mix some up , and spray the inside of my Turkey Blinds .

Great Idea !


----------



## onlyaspike (Apr 16, 2007)

Im gonna mix some up also....for some damn reason the Ticks LOVE ME.....I can be out walking with 5 people and no one will have a tick on them but me....its crazy...


----------



## cornfedkiller (Feb 16, 2008)

This stuff isnt bad for your skin or anything (after it dries)? Any adverse effects of having the clothes that have been treated in it next to your skin?


----------



## RICE ETR (Oct 15, 2007)

Subscribing so I can find it next week when i go searching for gobblers...THANKS!!!!!!


----------



## bambieslayer (Apr 7, 2010)

hey thanx for this info 
we have a stink bug problem around here I use cypermethrin to control those little [email protected]#$%^& on the house and shop is this ok or too strong?


----------



## athomPT (Dec 14, 2008)

Good info, permethrin and permanome start adding up just for 3d clothing.


----------



## mudslinger2 (Jun 25, 2006)

Thanks for some great info. it is getting to that point in the season's that ticks can be a problem and Lyme disease also a problem. Watch for Lyme disease carefully. I have a close friend that has recently been diagnosed with Stage 3 Lyme disease and he is in a state right now that he cannot take care of himself. Very serious desease and very serious consequences for my friend. Prognosis for any meaningful recovery is slim. People, take care and be careful in the woods.


----------



## txcookie (Feb 17, 2007)

ia te ticks


----------



## Stanley (Jan 18, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Jumpboots101 (Oct 20, 2010)

It might have 2.5% permethrin in it. My question is what other chemicals are in it? This is a lawn treatment product, The 2.5% permethrin sounds good....but I'm worried about the toxicity of secondairy chemicals to humans. Because no matter what if you treat your clothing some will be absorbed threw the skin....


----------



## sapper1 (Oct 3, 2003)

Jumpboots101 said:


> It might have 2.5% permethrin in it. My question is what other chemicals are in it? This is a lawn treatment product, The 2.5% permethrin sounds good....but I'm worried about the toxicity of secondairy chemicals to humans. Because no matter what if you treat your clothing some will be absorbed threw the skin....


I would also like to know this.


----------



## jlh42581 (Oct 21, 2009)

if you let it dry to the touch before you wear it, you will be fine. its the same as other commercial stuff in that you dont ever apply it to your skin. even if so, i just talked to my buddy who kills bugs for a living and he was like... pfff, i get that on my skin all the time so far no problems.

if spending $14 a quart gives you piece of mind that your not "absorbing" something you go right for it. ill keep making my own.


----------



## crankn101 (Jan 26, 2007)

nice


----------



## Jumpboots101 (Oct 20, 2010)

jlh42581 said:


> if you let it dry to the touch before you wear it, you will be fine. its the same as other commercial stuff in that you dont ever apply it to your skin. even if so, i just talked to my buddy who kills bugs for a living and he was like... pfff, i get that on my skin all the time so far no problems.
> 
> if spending $14 a quart gives you piece of mind that your not "absorbing" something you go right for it. ill keep making my own.


Thats not what we asked. 
I'd like to know the ingredients. Not an ignorant statement that you don't care what else is in it. You must of been one of those kids who played with mercury as a child.

You might be poisoning people. You ever think about that?


----------



## crankn101 (Jan 26, 2007)

Jumpboots101 said:


> Thats not what we asked.
> .*I'd like to know the ingredients *Not an ignorant statement that you don't care what else is in it. You must of been one of those kids who played with mercury as a child.
> 
> You might be poisoning people. You ever think about that?


 Then look them up!! And while your at it go buy yourself a pacifier.


----------



## jlh42581 (Oct 21, 2009)

haha no doubt, as for the mercury comment, if you would like a copy of my college transcript I'm pretty certain it still states a graduating 3.75gpa. why on earth would I tell you or myself to try something that I think would harm you in any way? go check out the active ingredient in that underarm deodorant thats unscented you wear in deer season then go do some research on what thats linked too. people wear that every season, directly on your skin! i could see it possibly slightly being an issue if you soaked your base layers then went out and sweat like a hog in something form fitting. even then im not sure it would have any negative effects.


----------



## jlh42581 (Oct 21, 2009)

its safe to put on food you eat... im sure youre ok. heres the back for the worry warts.


----------



## GSLAM95 (Oct 31, 2004)

Looking into this, thanks for posting.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2005)

jlh42581 said:


> its safe to put on food you eat... im sure youre ok. heres the back for the worry warts.


Worry warts? Kinda ironic coming from a guy that says this:


jlh42581 said:


> Right on, every hunter should know this, ticks are one of our worst enemies.


I know you're trying help guys, but I don't look at ticks as a worst enemy and I just am not gonna soak my clothes in poison meant to kill bugs. Maybe I have more money than some, but I can afford a $4 can of bug repellent every few months. Something about using things for their intended purpose makes me think about it, especially when a product requires an MSDS.

And...before anyone even goes there about the ticks and the dangers...I contracted a tick borne disease similar to Lyme's a couple years ago and so I am very well educated on the diseases and risks. But, I go in the woods without any kind of fear.


----------



## QuietMan (Mar 25, 2009)

Hey jlh...Is your buddy's name Dale by any chance???? :set1_rolf2:


----------



## 419deerhunter (Oct 9, 2009)

I thought this site was archers helping archers. Why is everybody jumping on this guys case for passing along some info.? Its not like he is coming to your house spraying your cloths down If you dont want to use the stuff dont use it 

Thanks for the Info jlh42581


----------



## jlh42581 (Oct 21, 2009)

if you wanna think of that as ironic so be it. when its a chemical you can put on the food you grow to help prevent you from getting extremely sick from a tick... hmmm. do you think that its any more safe because you paid more for it? were talking about a chemical, not a lexus vs a yugo.

like i stated previously, if it makes you feel better go ahead and spend $4 to get half of your suit done then scramble to find sayers when its sold out locally and you need it. i really do not care one bit. as for the people who want a cheap, effective, easy way out that people have been using for years rather than being con'd here it is. im not forcing it on anyone.


----------



## jlh42581 (Oct 21, 2009)

QuietMan said:


> Hey jlh...Is your buddy's name Dale by any chance???? :set1_rolf2:


sorry but i dont catch where youre headed with this one.


----------



## QuietMan (Mar 25, 2009)

Sorry...King of the Hill....his buddy Dale...Dale's Dead Bugs...Always spraying without any safety gear...

Sorry you are catching so much heat for just passing on info...Personnaly I am not comfortable mixing chemicals but thanks for the info


----------



## skynight (Nov 5, 2003)

Thanks for the info. Might do it depending on other ingredients. I wonder if it's possible to just buy the chemical itself.


----------



## 18javelin (Aug 13, 2005)

I barely go through one can of store bought a year, i wont chance getting Poisined using a little cheaper method... Its Chemicals that can kill you too. be careful...


----------



## sapper1 (Oct 3, 2003)

I used to buy the wal-mart brand of the spray and really liked it but it got to where it was just to expensive so I haven't used it for several years. But if the product jlh is talking about is safe enough to be sprayed on things you will eat then it should be safe enough to spray your clothes with assuming you are very careful to mix it properly. The one thing I would do is follow the mixing instructions on the bottle so the mix would be 2oz to 1 gallon of water. That would make a lot of bug juice.


----------



## willie (Jul 2, 2003)

My local TSC store and Lowes does not carry that Ortho stuff anymore.

So i just bought at Tractor Supply a 32 ounce bottle of Carpenter ant and termite killer in concentrate for $16. It has 13.3 percent permethrin in it. I can mix up almost 6 gallons of tick spray at the .5% level that is in Duranon and Permanone.

Lot cheaper.....Cheap enough to spray insides of the blinds...and still last a long, long time..

Thanks for the heads up...


----------



## Stanley (Jan 18, 2005)

willie said:


> My local TSC store and Lowes does not carry that Ortho stuff anymore.
> 
> So i just bought at Tractor Supply a 32 ounce bottle of Carpenter ant and termite killer in concentrate for $16. It has 13.3 percent permethrin in it. I can mix up almost 6 gallons of tick spray at the .5% level that is in Duranon and Permanone.
> 
> ...


I wasn't able to find the stuff either. What brand name was the termite stuff?


----------



## HUNTorFISH (Jul 25, 2009)

thanks for the info. had heard it before but never knew what the ratio was. thanks


----------



## Jake L (Aug 20, 2010)

Quick look on amazon shows you can buy just the active ingredient in varying concentrations. Just an FYI for those worried about contamination from other accessory poisons. 

I like the idea, just make sure to double check your proportions when you go to mix, just for safety sake. Oh and btw just about everything sold has a MSDS of some sort. If I were to buy saline or ultra purified water for the lab I believe it would come with one too.


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

For those hitting the hardwoods with blinds in the next month - this is a GREAT product to treat not only your blind, but the ground around your blind. I am fortunate enough to have a few spots that I can leave my blinds out - a good dousing, both inside and out and around the ground (along the edges) really helps. Sure you can still pick them (ticks/chiggers/ etc..) up going to and from the blind, but this really helps keep a whole host of unwanted insects out of your blinds and with this mixture - most can actually afford to keep the blind treated all year ....

I can understand the general worry about the skin contact, but if you have a chance to read the directions - even when treating yard it is safe for pets and children after 24-hours. I am not a chemist and I don't know what the side-effects from each active ingredient could cause, but the label (that worried some) states directly that it is safe after 24 hours.....

Hope this helps and thanks for a great tip...

Joe


----------



## willie (Jul 2, 2003)

Stanley said:


> I wasn't able to find the stuff either. What brand name was the termite stuff?


It is - Termite and Carpenter Ant Killer Concentrate by Bonide.

It was on clearance at $16.99..


----------



## willie (Jul 2, 2003)

12-Ringer said:


> For those hitting the hardwoods with blinds in the next month - this is a GREAT product to treat not only your blind, but the ground around your blind. I am fortunate enough to have a few spots that I can leave my blinds out - a good dousing, both inside and out and around the ground (along the edges) really helps. Sure you can still pick them (ticks/chiggers/ etc..) up going to and from the blind, but this really helps keep a whole host of unwanted insects out of your blinds and with this mixture - most can actually afford to keep the blind treated all year ....
> 
> I can understand the general worry about the skin contact, but if you have a chance to read the directions - even when treating yard it is safe for pets and children after 24-hours. I am not a chemist and I don't know what the side-effects from each active ingredient could cause, but the label (that worried some) states directly that it is safe after 24 hours.....
> 
> ...




10-4...

The heat inside those blinds are tick incubators..

BTW everybody - The ingredients on the bottles has to list any toxic parts. If is says "other ingredients" then those are not toxic.


----------



## willie (Jul 2, 2003)

The Permethrin MSDS...

http://www.pbigordon.com/pdfs/Permethrin-10-MSDS.pdf


----------



## bull moose (Dec 22, 2010)

Does this work on mosquitoes..????? ....freakin bloodsuckers love me....I think its from the blood pressure meds I take.....


----------



## willie (Jul 2, 2003)

bull moose said:


> Does this work on mosquitoes..????? ....freakin bloodsuckers love me....I think its from the blood pressure meds I take.....


This is a clothing application. The skeeters and black flies will do touch and go landings. They will not stay on the clothing. Bare unprotected skin will still get bit.


----------



## grfox (Jan 17, 2010)

The stuff is harmless once dry, I work for the Home Depot and we sell a lot of Otho. Virtually none of it is harmful once dry.


----------



## pybowhtr (Nov 17, 2009)

Ticks, I don't like those suckers. Thanks for the help.


----------



## jlh42581 (Oct 21, 2009)

well im glad we got that straitened out. yes, you can buy just the strait up stuff too. i wanna say tc sells it. its a much higher concentration like i suggested so you must change the mix accordingly.


----------



## hedown (Feb 10, 2011)

ttt...thanks for the info, I had ticks all over me in my turkey blind last year and I use this stuff in my garden anyway.


----------



## beauhunner (Sep 27, 2005)

works great


----------



## judychop (May 21, 2010)

Didnt find the ortho, but i did find some stuff called Bonide that comes in a 64oz bottle the amount of permethrin in it says 0.200, So what would your mixture be for a 12oz bottle ?


----------



## jlh42581 (Oct 21, 2009)

wow would that be 20% or does it just say .200 if its 20% of the volume of the bottle you wanna get it down to .5% mix, well its 20% now so mixing it 5:1 would yield 4% 40:1 would yield the .5% needed. so for every ounce you would add 40 ounces of water or 480 ounces for the whole thing. theres 128 ounces in a gallon. use 120 ounces of water to 3 ounces of your chemical and it will be close enough. which would be 15 cups of water and 3 ounces of your product or just shy of a half a cup of product.


----------



## dannzeman (Mar 9, 2011)

I just read an article about this in the 2011 turkey hunting equipment magazine. The only real difference was they said to roll up your garments, rubberband them, and stick them in a 2 gallon zip lock bag with the solution for 2 hours. Then pull them out and air dry. 


This message was translated by leprechauns and delivered by unicorns through Tapatalk.


----------



## judychop (May 21, 2010)

the bottle just said 0.200 thats why i was asking i'm alittle cofused on what the mixture would be, dosent sound like it has as much permethrin in it as the ortho you bought , and if thats the case what would the mixture be ?


----------



## RMac (Feb 4, 2005)

To the OP. Thanks for taking the time to try and help your fellow archers out.:thumbs_up


----------



## jlh42581 (Oct 21, 2009)

hey man, i try like hell to give worth while advice on here. if youre into fishing too, contact me, i have my own blog that dishes out some good info.

as to the .200 question. i might take the time to contact the manufacturer to clarify. if its not 20% which is what the decimal .20 is... then its weaker than this solution but might still work and you wouldnt mix it at all. now with that being said, i cant imagine a small 12oz bottle being 20% of 1% and being effective enough to kill bugs.


----------



## wrestlin4x4 (Apr 10, 2009)

thanks for the info. will give the girlfriend piece of mind when out fishin or walkin in areas with lots of em..


----------



## fgeye (Aug 9, 2009)

isnt permethrin the same thing on those thermacel pads? Thanks for the info! Hate Ticks


----------



## cropdustersteve (May 1, 2009)

Wondering if the stuff at TSC would be better since it's for animals as opposed to the Ortho for lawns. Most of the time products for equine carry about the same ingredients as products for humans, just with a stronger concentration.


----------



## jlh42581 (Oct 21, 2009)

i dont think either will harm you. youre right it is more concentrated, almost 5 times as much as the lawn stuff.


----------



## XForce6 (Mar 11, 2008)

Thanks for the info. Gonna give it a try.


----------



## jmohunts (Jan 13, 2010)

This is probably a good defense to ticks, but as for Lymes Disease, I read one person saying their sister had it 2 times , someone else 5 times, well here are the facts, once you have Lymes Disease it doesnt go away, my Dad almost died from it, When I was in college I did a lot of research on this and did a big paper on it, Once you have it, you have it, it just goes dormant, sometimes for years before you have a flair up, My dad was in stage 3 also, this was 10+ years ago, and he still flairs up from time to time, thank god antibiotics settle it back down, He is a 68yr old Logger who is out there every day cutting by hand (chainsaw) not like the new "loggers" who get into a machine that does all the work. Tough as he is a little tick almost took him down, so be careful out there, cause up here in the northwoods they (ticks) seem to be getting worse, coming out earlier and staying later in the year.


----------



## judychop (May 21, 2010)

so what would the mix ratio be on a 12 oz bottle if you were using 10% permethrin ?


----------



## jmohunts (Jan 13, 2010)

I laugh at these guys scared of this stuff, but are willing to spray Deet on themselves, Stuff is nasty, will melt plastic if its concentrated, Was working in the woods (logging) up by Lake Superior and the black flies, mosquitos, deer and horse flies like I have never seen, 99% deet was the only thing that I could find to work and that was if you reapplied every 2 hrs. Showered the momement we got home just to get that oily, nasty stuff off me asap, but it was either that or get lifted away. And just because it has a MSDS doesnt mean anything, worked in hospital for over 10 yrs and there was a MSDS for everything, and I mean everything.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Could have used some of this on Tuesdays turkey hunt. Took home a few of those nasty ticks.
DB


----------



## jlh42581 (Oct 21, 2009)

judychop said:


> so what would the mix ratio be on a 12 oz bottle if you were using 10% permethrin ?


10% would be a 20:1 ratio ... for every ounce of juice you would add 20 ounces of water. so if you add a cup of juice(8oz) you would need 20cups(160oz) of water. so for a full 12 oz of juice you would mix it with 1.875 gallons(240oz) or 30 cups of water.

1 cup of juice +20 cups of water = .5 mix
or
whole bottle of juice + 30 cups of water = .5 mix

theres 128 oz in a gallon so even the first mix is going to be more than a gallon at 168oz


----------



## jim p (Oct 29, 2003)

I have been using a mixture of permethrin 10. I think that I put 1 ounce of permethrin 10 into 15 ounces of water. I spray my clothing and let it dry. Sometimes I will be out in really hot weather and my clothes will be soaked in sweat. So far so good and best of all I haven't gotten any tick bites for the last 2 years.

The thermacell uses a different chemical. There are threads on here about how to use off mosquito coils in the thermacell and how to refill the fuel canisters of the thermacells. 

We need to always be looking for ways to save some money. Maybe our government will get on board and try to save some of our tax money.


----------



## joaxe (Sep 7, 2006)

Has anyone covered what the shelf life of this would be? Where I'm at in PA, I won't use that much all season long so I would want to store it. Any idea or educated guesses?

Joe


----------



## Stanley (Jan 18, 2005)

Great thread, ticks suck literally and figuratively.


----------



## jlh42581 (Oct 21, 2009)

joaxe said:


> Has anyone covered what the shelf life of this would be? Where I'm at in PA, I won't use that much all season long so I would want to store it. Any idea or educated guesses?
> 
> Joe


I would say you could store it indefinitely, the chemical composition isnt going to change once mixed.


----------



## joaxe (Sep 7, 2006)

Thanks, Jeremy!

Joe


----------



## lone (Jan 30, 2007)

Having a hard time finding Ortho Total Kill ay Wal-mart or Lowes. Gonna try HomeDepot and Menards. I see alot of yard kill and Total kill yard but does not show P in the ingedients. All I see from Ortho is Bug Be Gone and that does not show any P- in it.


----------



## Terry A (Jan 11, 2007)

Good info, thanks


----------



## redbone311 (Sep 6, 2010)

Super good info here. Thank you very much for posting! Saving me and some others (the intelligent ones) some dollars while accomplishing the same thing. As to the whiners, babies, and others you just can't please.... just ignore them. They can't help it. Like the saying goes.... there's no fixing stupid. No pill for that.

You simply showed a way to make the same product that is sold over the counter to all of them - at a savings. And yet some clowns complain and even insult you. 

The words I have for them would be banned and so would I if I posted it.

Thank you again.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2005)

redbone311 said:


> Like the saying goes.... there's no fixing stupid. No pill for that.


Yep, you got that right.


----------



## unloaded (Jan 11, 2010)

I bought the 10% concentrate at Rural King, label says mix 19:1 or 6.7 fl.oz per gallon for 0.50% solution.
http://www.ruralking.com/permethrin-10-8-oz.html
If you can't find it locally you can order it there, they have bigger bottles too. One thing I saw on the label it said to use the solution within 24hrs.
Not sure if it will lose it potency or not. I mixed a whole gallon, should have done just one spray bottle.


----------



## sapper1 (Oct 3, 2003)

You know guys I like this idea but calling someone stupid simply because they are concerned about possible health issues is TRULY STUPID!!!!!!


----------



## msubu21 (Oct 25, 2005)

I usually just use Frontline.....a little dab on the back of my neck and I'm good for a month...


----------



## lone (Jan 30, 2007)

Just a note,,been reading info on use of premethin,,or however you spell it,, and deet. Says the product made to adhere to clothing and made to stay on plants is different. Use clothing spray for clothing, plant spray for plants. Maybe true, maybe not? Makes sense though. I read best combo, is deet on skin,,Prem, on clothes!


----------



## willie (Jul 2, 2003)

I was telling my taxidermist about the Carpenter Ant and Termite Killer stuff I mixed mine up with and he said that was what he used to spray critters that are brought in. Same stuff and same mix..


----------



## dbowhunter (Jul 16, 2006)

Here's a link that sells some concentrated Permethrin (4 ounces makes a gallon) at a good price:

http://www.bugspraycart.com/insecticide/liquid/permethrin-10


----------



## kenmack (Dec 6, 2008)

My Permanone spray is 0.5% permethrin which is the same as 5mg/ml. The Ortho 2.5% is 25mg/ml. You would need to take 1ml of the 2.5% and add 4ml of water to make a 0.5% solution, ie. one ml containing 25mg plus 4ml of water makes 25mg/5ml or 0.5% for a ratio of 1:4. Using this ration with ounces, you can use 1 ounce of 2.5% with 4 ounces water, or 2 ounces with 8 ounces and scale up likewise. With the 10% solution, there is 100mg/ml. One ml of it added to 19ml of water makes 20ml of 0.5% solution, ie. one ml with 100 mg permethrin added to 19ml water makes 100mg/20ml or 5mg/ml or 0.5% for a 1:19 dilutant ratio.


----------



## stubborn (Mar 19, 2011)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Permethrin

First paragraph...

Permethrin is a common synthetic chemical, widely used as an insecticide, acaricide, and insect repellent. It belongs to the family of synthetic chemicals called pyrethroids and functions as a neurotoxin, affecting neuron membranes by prolonging sodium channel activation. It is not known to rapidly harm most mammals or birds, but is dangerously toxic to cats[1][2] and fish. In general, it has a low mammalian toxicity and is poorly absorbed by skin.[3]


----------



## gtsum2 (Dec 31, 2008)

subscribed...I had 8 of them on me the other day while turkey hunting...they are terrible this year..


----------



## shaffer88 (Dec 3, 2007)

some of you cant find at some of your stores right now alot of gardening stores are booming and they have like five different from 5%, 10%, 20%, all the way to 38% at my place just depends how much you want to spend. . . even though it is made for lawns and gardens if you open the booklet it tells you the ratios for horses and dogs. .it just puts a label on that they think will sell at the store

my brand i bought is called hi-yield and was 12.99 for 16oz i think.


----------



## Stanley (Jan 18, 2005)

*Tick spray*

Just an update for those still looking. Got this stuff at Farm & Fleet $3.44 32 oz bottle. 2.5 % permethrin concentrate. Way cheaper than using the spray from Wally World. Mix it up 5:1 and you're good to go. This will net you a gallon and a quart of tick spray.


----------



## MNmike (Dec 27, 2003)

Nice job Stanley! :thumbs_up


----------



## KOZMAN4907 (Sep 23, 2004)

ttt great thread!

Koz


----------



## ember (Jul 23, 2004)

Great post - thanks for the info! I wish all posts were this good.


----------



## rdneckhillbilly (Jan 25, 2010)

Great information. Thanks to the original poster!


----------



## zmax hunter (Aug 21, 2006)

We have a Sutherlands nearby, Salina Ks. I found this on their shelf. 38% Permethrin. 1 pint or in quart size. Someone wanna do the math on this?


----------



## shec6135 (Jan 2, 2010)

jlh42581 said:


> Permethrin is the active ingredient in all of them that truly work. What you need to do is head down to tractor supply or lowes. Usually you can get a bottle of concentrate called Ortho Total Kill or a strait bottle of concentrate. If you get the Ortho, its a 2.5% permethrin, youll will mix this 5:1 with water. this gives you the same concentrate as No Stinkn Ticks or Sawyers. Check the bottle to see what your percentage is, obviously if its higher than 2.5 you need to redo the ratio to make it the same.
> 
> Put that concoction in a cheap spray bottle from the dollar store or where ever. Take it outside with all your clothes you plan to wear and DOUSE IT! DO NOT LET THIS MAKE CONTACT WITH YOUR SKIN OR SPRAY YOUR SKIN DIRECTLY JUST LIKE OTHER TICK PRODUCTS. Let it dry outside until its 100% dry. Next time you hunt, you wont have a tick in sight. I lay it heavy on my pants cuffs, shirt cuffs, socks, anywhere you see they can get in.
> 
> ...


thanks for sharing! -shaun


----------



## gtsum2 (Dec 31, 2008)

I picked up the perm 10 at the TSC store and mixed it 20-1 - before I used it I went turkey hunting and had 10 ticks on me....the last 2 times after using this mix I have had 1 tick each time...it certainly does seem to work....gotta be careful about getting it on the fingers when spraying though


----------



## elkhunter2900 (May 7, 2010)

gtsum2 said:


> subscribed...I had 8 of them on me the other day while turkey hunting...they are terrible this year..


When I get back in from hunting I will wash off with flea and tick shampoo for dogs, works great! Just wet down lather up and wait a couple minutes then was with your regular soap. No ticks anywhere!
Been doing it for decades, and still walk pretty straight.


----------



## BigBirdVA (Nov 5, 2002)

Southern States has a product called Eight. Same % as Ortho. They also have premixed at .5% that's about 1/3 price of the Sawyers spray if you want a already premixed product in a spray bottle ready to use.


----------



## burdog (Aug 3, 2008)

subscribed


----------



## timberjak (Jan 22, 2010)

I will give this a try. The ticks get thicker every year. 

Sent from my outdoor computer using Tapatalk


----------



## Timmy Big Time (Aug 8, 2010)

Are you all telling you that you do not have a beautiful woman to check you for ticks?


----------



## DUCKORBLEED (Dec 17, 2008)

Heck ya just pulled some off!


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

book marked


----------



## bustedarrow (Feb 11, 2012)

Good info, thanks.


----------



## jim570 (Jan 23, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Baz59 (Feb 17, 2003)

This work for chiggers too? That would be awesome!


----------



## shaffer88 (Dec 3, 2007)

Baz59 said:


> This work for chiggers too? That would be awesome!


Yes

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Baz59 (Feb 17, 2003)

Def gonna be trying some of it out... Ticks dont bother me half as bad as chiggers!


----------



## jlh42581 (Oct 21, 2009)

Glad people are still finding this. Ive been seeing a lot of tick threads all over forums lately.


----------



## moonshiner (Feb 28, 2010)

I have always bought the Sawyers stuff
but I'm keeping this thread on file

good stuff Thanks:thumbs_up


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

Pulled 4 0ff me last week, 2 were already embedded within only 2 hours. Last year had 15-20 on me every time out. Thank you OP! I have this stuff already for the garden and will try it out when fishing starts.

Second thought, I'm going to spray clothes now, and let dry, for cutting brush tomorrow.


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

25ft-up said:


> Pulled 4 0ff me last week, 2 were already embedded within only 2 hours. Last year had 15-20 on me every time out. Thank you OP! I have this stuff already for the garden and will try it out when fishing starts.
> 
> Second thought, I'm going to spray clothes now, and let dry, for cutting brush tomorrow.


Just an update...I have the ortho MAX, which has Bifenthrin as the active ingredient. Watch what you buy, because this states 'Do not get on clothing' on the label.


----------



## lotalota (Apr 28, 2007)

Ortho Total Kill is a FIFRA registered pesticide and based on the label it doesn't appear that it EPA has registered it for use on the body or clothing. I can't make it out in the first photo, but I'm betting it says something like "It's a violation of Federal Law to use this product in a manner inconsistent with its labeling." I doubt that EPA is trolling this board, but just be aware that this is the case.

Here's a link to the EPA fact sheet on Permethrin Probably a bit lengthy and overly technical/bureaucratic.

/By the way, my occupation is a regulatory dork. And I do think that Thermacell is one of the greatest inventions ever.


----------



## longshot1154 (Sep 24, 2009)

Just had a deer tick crawling on me while sitting in my recliner this morning. Thanks for this information and subscribed so I can find this when I go to purchase some. Had a bunch crawling on me the last couple years while hunting.

For those who think that because it has an MSDS it is bad for you, here are two MSDS sheets for Tide Laundry detergent and Dawn dish soap.

Tide laundry detergent http://www.buildsafe.ca/MSDS/pdfs/372.pdf

Dawn dish soap http://www.pgpro.com/portals/0/images/msds/Ultra_Dawn_antibacterial _MSDS 020111 eng.pdf 

Here are two others for Water and Compressed Oxygen.

Water http://www.sciencelab.com/msds.php?msdsId=9927321

Oxygen http://www.clean.cise.columbia.edu/msds/oxygen.pdf 

If you work for a company, they need to have MSDS sheets for all chemicals within the building.


----------



## Rhody Hunter (Jul 14, 2008)

Good thread , I am subscribed


----------



## hjort jagare (Nov 19, 2008)

Marking this.


----------



## truckd11 (Oct 3, 2010)

ttt


----------



## Snood Slapper (Jul 27, 2004)

I've posted this several times over my years here. It is a formulation I've used numerous times to impregnate my clothing. I got it from a contact in the military and it was allegedly their formulation for treating garments, tents, etc. It has worked well for me. Feel free to copy and past to save in your own files if you wish...



> Permethrin Fabric Treatment Options:
> 
> 
> There are three specific dosages used to impregnate fabric with permethrin.
> ...


----------



## RH#8 (Jan 12, 2006)

Subscribed!


----------



## weekender7 (Nov 1, 2011)

thanks to all those sharing info here, ticks and chiggers love me, I have been going through serveral can of P spray per year. The stuff does work.


----------



## V-TRAIN (Feb 27, 2009)

neat stuff, thanks


----------



## Whackdaddy (Feb 23, 2009)

Great tip! As someone who's lost weeks of his life due to two bouts of tick illness, thank you. Permadon, permethrin, is the only thing that works, and it gets pricey.


----------



## firehawk24 (Apr 8, 2010)

Why spray it on your clothes? I just drink it with a couple of cookies and im good to go for a couple of days.


----------



## V-TRAIN (Feb 27, 2009)

if i am not hunting whitetails (working on the farm/scouting, etc.) i just use off, or some tye of bug spray. i was in the woods a ton last year and never got one single
tick, and only like 3 or 4 red bugs. i started wearing gaiters (when working) several years ago, that has made all the difference in the world. i soak them on the inside
and out.


----------



## Sluggersetta901 (Dec 12, 2009)

firehawk24 said:


> Why spray it on your clothes? I just drink it with a couple of cookies and im good to go for a couple of days.


I pour it over my cereal


----------



## gtsum2 (Dec 31, 2008)

V-TRAIN said:


> if i am not hunting whitetails (working on the farm/scouting, etc.) i just use off, or some tye of bug spray. i was in the woods a ton last year and never got one single
> tick, and only like 3 or 4 red bugs. i started wearing gaiters (when working) several years ago, that has made all the difference in the world. i soak them on the inside
> and out.


I used off and some other stuff last year turkey hunting and I would come home with 20 ticks on me...no lie...I mixed up some of the permithian spray, and most I would have on me after that was 1...nothing else works as good as that stuff


----------



## Bgargasz (Apr 20, 2009)

jlh42581 said:


> Permethrin is the active ingredient in all of them that truly work. What you need to do is head down to tractor supply or lowes. Usually you can get a bottle of concentrate called Ortho Total Kill or a strait bottle of concentrate. If you get the Ortho, its a 2.5% permethrin, youll will mix this 5:1 with water. this gives you the same concentrate as No Stinkn Ticks or Sawyers. Check the bottle to see what your percentage is, obviously if its higher than 2.5 you need to redo the ratio to make it the same.
> 
> Put that concoction in a cheap spray bottle from the dollar store or where ever. Take it outside with all your clothes you plan to wear and DOUSE IT! DO NOT LET THIS MAKE CONTACT WITH YOUR SKIN OR SPRAY YOUR SKIN DIRECTLY JUST LIKE OTHER TICK PRODUCTS. Let it dry outside until its 100% dry. Next time you hunt, you wont have a tick in sight. I lay it heavy on my pants cuffs, shirt cuffs, socks, anywhere you see they can get in.
> 
> ...



Just sprayed down some clothes! I hate ticks!!!


----------



## Fast Ed (Jul 9, 2009)

just marking so I can find it later.Thanks for the info.


----------



## arhassett (Oct 12, 2008)

Interesting info. Thanks to all who contribute.


----------



## dinodonofrio (Jun 3, 2008)

http://npic.orst.edu/factsheets/Permtech.pdf
Great info on the stuff


----------



## dinodonofrio (Jun 3, 2008)

Gonna spray my yard for fleas and ticks and I heard cats HATE the stuff. They won't walk anywhere it's sprayed. Maybe it will keep the strays from ****tin in my Mulch.


----------



## dinodonofrio (Jun 3, 2008)

Sorry crapping in the mulch


----------



## WNY Bowhunter (Aug 29, 2004)

I have NEVER had a single tick on me (that I know of) here in NY, but I am heading to KY in a couple of weeks to chase gobblers and think that I may need to mix up a batch of this stuff...


----------



## -bowfreak- (Oct 18, 2006)

For those of you worried about mixing the proper amounts use this formula:

V1*C1=V2*C2

V1=Initial volume of chemical
C2=Concentration of chemical (5% would be expressed as .05)
V2=Total volume of mixed chemical
C2=Desired concentration of mixed chemical (0.5% would be expressed as 0.05)

Then just solve for V1 or V2. :wink:

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## rigginuts (Dec 27, 2008)

Great stuff


----------



## -bowfreak- (Oct 18, 2006)

-bowfreak- said:


> For those of you worried about mixing the proper amounts use this formula:
> 
> V1*C1=V2*C2
> 
> ...


Sorry....made a slight error posting from my phone.


----------



## jlh42581 (Oct 21, 2009)

Permitherin 10 is sold in the horse section at tractor supply. An 8oz bottle mixed 20:1(oz water : oz of juice) will give the exact same concoction as sawyers at .5%. That 8oz bottle is 6.99(just bought one last week) and will make 2.5 gallons of spray. If you had that much in sawyers you would spend $115 minimum


----------



## moonshiner (Feb 28, 2010)

jlh42581 said:


> Permitherin 10 is sold in the horse section at tractor supply. An 8oz bottle mixed 20:1(oz water : oz of juice) will give the exact same concoction as sawyers at .5%. That 8oz bottle is 6.99(just bought one last week) and will make 2.5 gallons of spray. If you had that much in sawyers you would spend $115 minimum


WEW thanks I have a similar thing (10% Peritheren) from the local feed store & have been racking my brain on what the mixture should be. But just to be sure a 24 oz bottle would take 4 oz's of the 10% mixture to be a .5% or am I simplifying it too much?.. I suppose there is no real harm in making the mixture a lil bit hotter if thats the way it came out.

headn out Mushroom hunting this weekend & I want to be prepared for the worse.


----------



## jlh42581 (Oct 21, 2009)

Moon no, that would be too heavy.

20oz of water would take 1 oz of the 10% mix with it. Just mix it that way and youll come out to 21oz total which will be close enough, especially leaving a little head room in the bottle.


----------



## ftshooter (Jul 26, 2003)

Thanks for the info........


----------



## jlh42581 (Oct 21, 2009)

Keep in mind, sawyers is *.5%* by volume(half a percent), not 5% by volume. This stuff is 10% by volume, thats why when you take 10/.5 you come up with 20... 20:1 in this gets you .5%


----------



## -bowfreak- (Oct 18, 2006)

<chemistrygeekmode>

Say you want 1 liter (1000 ml) of .5% mixed chemical and you have the 10% concentrated stuff to deal with:

That would be: 

V1*.10=1000*.005

V1=1000*.005/.10

V1=50 ml

So you would pour 50 ml of your 10% solution into a container and dilute it to a volume of 1,000ml or 1 L.

This formula will work regardless of initial volume/initial concentration and final volume or concentration amount.

</chemistrygeekmode>


----------



## jlh42581 (Oct 21, 2009)

Just so everyone knows, permamone is a marketed name for permethrin


----------



## lawton (Feb 1, 2009)

Great thread


----------



## mathewsdxtzack (Feb 5, 2009)

This works great. I been using it for about a year.


----------



## matlocc (Sep 29, 2009)

would this stuff work? say mix one oz to a half gallon? that should give you enough to make 16 gallons at .5%
http://store.doyourownpestcontrol.com/permethrin-sfr-insecticide-qt


----------



## jlh42581 (Oct 21, 2009)

WOW thats potent. Yeah, it will work, adjust the ratio and have at it without crunching numbers you need about a 60:1 ratio to drop that down to .5


----------



## hobbs4421 (May 20, 2006)

Yepper, just pulled one off my right butt cheek last week, now im on a prescription.


jlh42581 said:


> Right on, every hunter should know this, ticks are one of our worst enemies.


----------



## moonshiner (Feb 28, 2010)

jlh42581 said:


> Moon no, that would be too heavy.
> 
> 20oz of water would take 1 oz of the 10% mix with it. Just mix it that way and youll come out to 21oz total which will be close enough, especially leaving a little head room in the bottle.



Thankyou!!!!:77:


----------



## electricg2 (Aug 3, 2008)

subscribed


----------



## Sniper26 (Feb 5, 2008)

I am going to tractor supply tomorrow, i was out shed hunting this past Sunday and pulled a tick out of my lower back later in the day :/


----------



## danesdad (Feb 6, 2007)

Sluggersetta901 said:


> I pour it over my cereal


I sprinkle some on my cigars. I never get ticks, but the deer dont seem to come around while I'm smoking in the woods either.


----------



## floater (Aug 16, 2004)

I just saturated my jeep. I totally infested it a couple days ago.


----------



## Nytro69 (Nov 24, 2004)

Local feed store has this stuff... 20:1 should be the right ratio. $6.99 for the 8 ounce bottle should make 1.2 gallons... Not a bad deal. They had the same stuff in a 32 ounce size too for I think $24


----------



## RxBowhunter (Feb 16, 2005)

I picked up some 40% permethrin locally for $20. Should last a long time! 
Used it mushroom hunting the last 2 days. I had one small one on my pant leg and he was dying


----------



## walleyehunter78 (Dec 8, 2009)

What are the harmful effects of using this. I mean your clothes are treated and you put this against your skin. Just saying.


----------



## fatsbucknut (Apr 29, 2005)

posted from another site.........

"I see a lot of guys talking about making their own tick spray from permethrin concentrate from various vendors. I don't see a lot of discussion about what type of base the chemical is mixed in, water vs oil.

DO NOT use a concentrate that contains pertroleum distillates, aka is oil based. The oil base never completely dries, allowing your skin to come into direct contact with the solution. Use water based permethrin products and dilute accordingly to reach .5%. Allow to dry thoroughly after applying and you will be good to go."


----------



## BowHuntnKY (Dec 10, 2008)

limited to wal-mart....all i could find is ortho bug b gon max says .3%bifenthrin other ingredients 99.7%..i cant find on the bottle or website if theres permethin actually in it... any ideas?


----------



## badbow148 (Dec 5, 2006)

thanks for some very good info.


----------



## bsites9 (Mar 22, 2008)

subscribed


----------



## jlh42581 (Oct 21, 2009)

BowHuntKY... look back through the thread, theres been several products mentioned. You should be able to find one. If not, order some online.


----------



## sticknstring33 (Nov 17, 2008)

Good thread - will be headed to Tractor Supply this weekend and mixing a batch for upcoming turkey hunts!


----------



## jlh42581 (Oct 21, 2009)

This thread really should be a sticky


----------



## WNY Bowhunter (Aug 29, 2004)

So, once you have treated your clothes...what happens when it rains? Does the permethrin come leaching back out on to your skin?


----------



## jlh42581 (Oct 21, 2009)

WNY Bowhunter said:


> So, once you have treated your clothes...what happens when it rains? Does the permethrin come leaching back out on to your skin?


The thing to remember here is that permethrin is derived from a plant. Its the same stuff you put directly on your dogs skin. Its also the same stuff they spray directly on livestock. 

This isnt directed at you...Ill take my chances. Dont use it if you dont want too. I put this up originally for the guys who use Sawyers and have been for years who dont wanna pay their ridiculous prices.


----------



## jlh42581 (Oct 21, 2009)

http://www.insectrepellentwear.com/faq.php

http://www.travmed.com/health_guide/permethrin.htm

http://www.wisegeek.com/what-is-permethrin.htm



> Permethrin is a broad-spectrum contact insecticide which kills a wide variety of arthropods on contact, including fleas, ticks, scabies, lice, and bees, among many others. This product is sold for a variety of purposes, ranging from flea control in dogs to treatments for wood to deter damage from boring insects. Some caution is advised when using permethrin, as it is fatal to cats and fish, and it has been linked with tumors in laboratory animals.
> 
> Historically, permethrin was derived from chrysanthemums, but by the 1970s, it was being produced synthetically. This insecticide works as a neurotoxin, overstimulating the nervous system of insects which come into contact with it. Once of the problems with permethrin is that it is an indiscriminate pesticide, killing all insects which come into contact with it, including beneficial arthropods. Mammals are also at risk of developing health problems if they ingest permethrin or are exposed to large amounts of it, and some people experience violent allergic reactions when they use permethrin to treat parasitic infestations.
> 
> ...


Research is a powerful tool folks, the whole world is at your fingertips, not just archerytalk


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

BowHuntnKY said:


> limited to wal-mart....all i could find is ortho bug b gon max says .3%bifenthrin other ingredients 99.7%..i cant find on the bottle or website if theres permethin actually in it... any ideas?


Do not use it...... It has to be permethrin ONLY, with other inert ingredients. I have a bottle of MAX and it states in the warnings not to get it on your clothes or skin. Permethrin is also safe on dogs, NOT CATS, FISH or BEES. Something about a chemical in our bodies that will counter the effects of permethrin if it gets on us. I'm going to use it as a tick and flea spray for the dogs.


----------



## timberjak (Jan 22, 2010)

I have a tree service and use this idea. So far no ticks and I'm in tick heavy minute and its tick season 

Sent from my outdoor computer using Tapatalk


----------



## Ears (Dec 30, 2006)

I started reading this thread b/c I was interested in the topic. After getting halfway down the second page I gave up. As always on here, too many people puffing their chest out just a little further than the guy before. Extremely disappointing....


----------



## WNY Bowhunter (Aug 29, 2004)

jlh42581 said:


> The thing to remember here is that permethrin is derived from a plant. Its the same stuff you put directly on your dogs skin. Its also the same stuff they spray directly on livestock.
> 
> This isnt directed at you...Ill take my chances. Dont use it if you dont want too. I put this up originally for the guys who use Sawyers and have been for years who dont wanna pay their ridiculous prices.


Okay, I'll rephrase my question a bit...

I have some permethrin 10%and I AM going to treat my turkey hunting clothes in it later this week. I know that you are supposed to wear rubber gloves while handling/mixing the solution and handling your treated clothes while they are wet. I've told a couple of hunting buddies about the stuff and they've questioned me about what happens when you're out hunting and it starts raining? I assume that the permethrin does not come leeching back out of your clothing as you can wash your treathed clothes several time before they become inneffective. Correct?


----------



## jlh42581 (Oct 21, 2009)

It bonds to the fibers of your clothing once dry. It says in the links I posted as well that they use this in a much heavier concentration directly on skin in the doc office to treat many things. You have nothing to fear


----------



## Fortyneck (Oct 8, 2010)

WNY Bowhunter said:


> Okay, I'll rephrase my question a bit...
> 
> I have some permethrin 10%and I AM going to treat my turkey hunting clothes in it later this week. I know that you are supposed to wear rubber gloves while handling/mixing the solution and handling your treated clothes while they are wet. I've told a couple of hunting buddies about the stuff and they've questioned me about what happens when you're out hunting and it starts raining? I assume that the permethrin does not come leeching back out of your clothing as you can wash your treathed clothes several time before they become inneffective. Correct?


I think products marketed for this purpose are 5% solution.


----------



## WNY Bowhunter (Aug 29, 2004)

I plan on diluting it to a 20:1 water to permethrin ratio.


----------



## Fortyneck (Oct 8, 2010)

WNY Bowhunter said:


> I plan on diluting it to a 20:1 water to permethrin ratio.


Yup, if you have 10% solution, you can mix that 1:1 with water and should end up with 5% solution.


----------



## jlh42581 (Oct 21, 2009)

sawyers isnt 5% its .5%... half a percent


----------



## Fortyneck (Oct 8, 2010)

jlh42581 said:


> sawyers isnt 5% its .5%... half a percent


My mistake, thanks for correction.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2005)

I spent less than $5 on a can of bug spray the same month this thread was started last year. Used it all turkey season and have enough left to last all this spring too. Never had a tick on me all spring last year and feel ok about this spring too. This thread is quite a head shaker to me.


----------



## jlh42581 (Oct 21, 2009)

Robin, lets say your can of spray was a whopping 24oz big huge bottle...

You paid $5 = you paid 20cents an ounce... not bad if youre only treating one set of clothes

I paid $6.99 for 8oz of Permethrin 10 which will make 160oz of spray = I paid 4 cents an ounce

Still too hard to understand?


----------



## jlh42581 (Oct 21, 2009)

I dont expect a guy who travels the world hunting and fishing to be able to understand. If we had your money we would burn ours


----------



## jlh42581 (Oct 21, 2009)

Im gonna back away from this one folks. Ive provided the ratios, where to buy the products, how to mix it, product information against the fear of the chemical itself. Nothing more can come of this thats good. If you have a specific question, feel free to pm me.

Good luck this spring and fall, tick free if you decide.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2005)

jlh42581 said:


> Robin, lets say your can of spray was a whopping 24oz big huge bottle...
> 
> You paid $5 = you paid 20cents an ounce... not bad if youre only treating one set of clothes
> 
> ...


Yep, still too hard to understand. I spent $5 and it will last me two years. And if you are talking about me traveling the world and that kind of money...you obviously have me mixed up with someone else.


----------



## Kighty7 (Feb 7, 2004)

Found the stuff you mentioned at tractor supply. Cost me 6.99. I will me making some up this week and spraying all my turkey stuff. Thanks so much for the help.


----------



## bowhuntrrl (Oct 9, 2004)

Yesterday I was looking online for Coulstons tick repellant. It has almost 25% permethrin in it. A can that lasts about two seasons costs about $6.50 and one application lasts two weeks. I know that stuff works. If you dilute something that is only2.5% in the first place, the effectiveness will be very poor by comparison. Besides, you don't need gallons of this stuff since it lasts so long. I think you are looking at a false economy. 

Sent from my VTAB1008 using Tapatalk


----------



## traditional1970 (Jan 5, 2009)

I have a question...
If it is harmless when dry, what happens when you start to perspire and the clothing becomes damp or moist, will this reactivate the chemical?????


----------



## tcarter86 (Jan 31, 2012)

going to TSC to pick up some permithrin 10 tomorrow. great thread.

can someone post me a link to homemade mosquito repellant?

thanks


----------



## luv old #7 (Aug 14, 2011)

So I tried this the other day and I have to say, I'm a bit sceptical. I noticed an odor and a look of fuel right off the bat when I mixed it with water. I double checked the label, and sure enough, **contains petroleum distillates**. I went back and reread some of this post. I kept seeing that the odor disappears after drying. I hung them on the line for 3 days. I can still smell what seems like kerosene. Now it is not nearly as bad as it was when wet, but an odor is still present. I figure if I can smell it, a deer most certainly will too. After researching a bit online, I've found it is possible to wash the odor out. However, I find it puzzling that nobody else noticed this. I also find it a bit disturbing that you can blow your dryer/home up if you decide to dry these clothes in the dryer. It does have fuel in it after all. Fuel + too much heat in a confined space = Kaboom! Maybe the explosion factor is negligible; I don't know. I'm thinking I'm rewashing my non hunting clothes that I treated in regular detergent and see what happens. In the mean time, I'm going back to re-read this entire thread. I'll repost my findings.


----------



## 18javelin (Aug 13, 2005)

luv old #7 said:


> So I tried this the other day and I have to say, I'm a bit sceptical. I noticed an odor and a look of fuel right off the bat when I mixed it with water. I double checked the label, and sure enough, **contains petroleum distillates**. I went back and reread some of this post. I kept seeing that the odor disappears after drying. I hung them on the line for 3 days. I can still smell what seems like kerosene. Now it is not nearly as bad as it was when wet, but an odor is still present. I figure if I can smell it, a deer most certainly will too. After researching a bit online, I've found it is possible to wash the odor out. However, I find it puzzling that nobody else noticed this. I also find it a bit disturbing that you can blow your dryer/home up if you decide to dry these clothes in the dryer. It does have fuel in it after all. Fuel + too much heat in a confined space = Kaboom! Maybe the explosion factor is negligible; I don't know. I'm thinking I'm rewashing my non hunting clothes that I treated in regular detergent and see what happens. In the mean time, I'm going back to re-read this entire thread. I'll repost my findings.


It does have a scent... I washed after and it still smells... ok for turkey season but not Deer season. they use the petrolem to keep in on livestock and the kennel floors im sure. Its fine as long as u dont need to be scent free. but then again nobody is ever scent free and farmers say diesel fuel is the best cover scent made... personal choice.. for turkeys i say its great when u have a wardrobe like mine... 8 pairs of pants 20 shirts jackets 3 pair boots..... it pays for itself then... LOL


----------



## luv old #7 (Aug 14, 2011)

fatsbucknut said:


> posted from another site.........
> 
> "I see a lot of guys talking about making their own tick spray from permethrin concentrate from various vendors. I don't see a lot of discussion about what type of base the chemical is mixed in, water vs oil.
> 
> DO NOT use a concentrate that contains pertroleum distillates, aka is oil based. The oil base never completely dries, allowing your skin to come into direct contact with the solution. Use water based permethrin products and dilute accordingly to reach .5%. Allow to dry thoroughly after applying and you will be good to go."


YES! I'm sure it'll still work for everyday use. But as far as using it for deer, I'll be washing all my hunting clothes to get it out. I'm glad I re-read this thread before I went and sprayed my blind. I do have to wonder if some scent killer wouldn't work on the clothes?


----------



## stevem174 (Nov 3, 2009)

Just thought I would share this.

http://phc.amedd.army.mil/PHC Resource Library/PermethrinFTUFSMar10.pdf


----------



## Briar (Apr 22, 2004)

Just went to TC yesterday and they had a Tractor Supply brand. Mixed it up and did two jackets that we use for coonhunting. This is a great thread.


----------



## BigBirdVA (Nov 5, 2002)

I posted the info on another hunting forum on making your own and a couple of "experts" blasted me that it's dangerous and the pesticide concentrate is a different kind of Permethrin even though I showed them the chemical is exactly the same just a different % strength. I did some more research and found what I think will be a better concentrate to start with and should have less odor and less petroleum additives. They make a 17% concentrate with only 1 other additive Piperonyl Butoxide at 4%. It's called Happy Jack Kennel Dip II. For dipping dogs. It's water based with a very small % of other ingredients in it. Southern States and Tractor Supply both sell it. 

To get a .5% you mix 1 ounce with 34 ounces of water.


http://www.innovativecompany.com/calculators.php?calculator=1

I'll be heading out in a bit to get some and mix it up and I'll post on the results. 

Piperonyl Butoxide info 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Piperonyl_butoxide


So far this sounds the best one to use for DIY mixes.


----------



## jlh42581 (Oct 21, 2009)

Scent free deer hunting... the myth will never die


----------



## 18javelin (Aug 13, 2005)

sure one can never be scent free that is always going to be but Who wants to add unnatural scents to yourself knowingly alarming deer? scent lok for me (NO)... try to keep unatural oders stronger than My own smell (YES) this stuff has worked ok for me so far this spring but i can smell kerosene in them so i washed 2 times it still keeping ticks off and not much if any smell .


jlh42581 said:


> Scent free deer hunting... the myth will never die


----------



## BigBirdVA (Nov 5, 2002)

I was more interested in the smell as an indicator of additives that might come with harmful side effects. Both to the person wearing it and reaction with plastics and other items it may come in contact with. Who wants their DIY tick spray to eat a plastic zipper, elastic or other item on your clothes? And I don't want to smell it all day either. Wasn't about scent free hunting for deer. More for spring turkey when the ticks are out in force.


Man you can't post anything in this place without someone jumping it for something.


----------



## Capt'n D (May 15, 2007)

This stuff works great. Been using it the last three weekends & haven't had a tick on me yet. Not only that I have enough to last me the rest of my lifetime...LOL 
Thanks for the info!


----------



## BigBirdVA (Nov 5, 2002)

Ok update on the Happy Jack concentrate. It's almost completely odor free and this is what I'll be mixing up from now on. About the same price per gallon to mix up. Water based no petroleum additives.


----------



## jlh42581 (Oct 21, 2009)

Cool, the more options the better, not everyone can find every product where they live.


----------



## jlh42581 (Oct 21, 2009)

18javelin said:


> sure one can never be scent free that is always going to be but Who wants to add unnatural scents to yourself knowingly alarming deer? scent lok for me (NO)... try to keep unatural oders stronger than My own smell (YES) this stuff has worked ok for me so far this spring but i can smell kerosene in them so i washed 2 times it still keeping ticks off and not much if any smell .


Specifically which product spoken about is strong smelling to you? The permethrin 10 I am using has no smell after letting the clothes hang outside.


----------



## Bones816 (Apr 28, 2009)

I found "Enforcer" Outdoor Insect Killer concentrate at Menards. 2.5% Permethrin. Mixed it 1:5 and neither my dad nor I had any ticks so far...knock, knock, knock.


----------



## deertick (May 18, 2010)

Looks like a visit to Menards this weekend.. Thanks


----------



## Christopher67 (Nov 13, 2009)

jlh42581 said:


> Permethrin is the active ingredient in all of them that truly work. What you need to do is head down to tractor supply or lowes. Usually you can get a bottle of concentrate called Ortho Total Kill or a strait bottle of concentrate. If you get the Ortho, its a 2.5% permethrin, youll will mix this 5:1 with water. this gives you the same concentrate as No Stinkn Ticks or Sawyers. Check the bottle to see what your percentage is, obviously if its higher than 2.5 you need to redo the ratio to make it the same.
> 
> Put that concoction in a cheap spray bottle from the dollar store or where ever. Take it outside with all your clothes you plan to wear and DOUSE IT! DO NOT LET THIS MAKE CONTACT WITH YOUR SKIN OR SPRAY YOUR SKIN DIRECTLY JUST LIKE OTHER TICK PRODUCTS. Let it dry outside until its 100% dry. Next time you hunt, you wont have a tick in sight. I lay it heavy on my pants cuffs, shirt cuffs, socks, anywhere you see they can get in.
> 
> ...



*Awesome, thanks!* :thumb:


----------



## 18javelin (Aug 13, 2005)

I will have to check but im sure that is also what im using and i can slightly smell it after washing in scent free. I bought it at Tractor supply.


jlh42581 said:


> Specifically which product spoken about is strong smelling to you? The permethrin 10 I am using has no smell after letting the clothes hang outside.


----------



## WNY Bowhunter (Aug 29, 2004)

Just got back from KY a few days ago and gotta mention that during 5 days of hunting there were no ticks found between the 5 of us (we had all treated our clothes in permethrin)!!! It must work because my buddies were picking ticks off after every hunt last spring.


----------



## jlh42581 (Oct 21, 2009)

I guess I should say it does have a smell but its not strong. Even Sawyers has a smell somewhat. Its a chemical after all. I fully believe deer detect human skin cells we drop at millions per day and have no problem with this.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Good advise. Ticks are3 bad this year.

Thanks DB


----------



## 18javelin (Aug 13, 2005)

If u read back through this i have no problem with it I use it myself but i was mentioning it because guys said it had oder. i will try to use the Petro free stuff when i find it though. works great but i still got 2-3 ticks dug in me over the last 6 days in KY but u cant stop them all.


jlh42581 said:


> I guess I should say it does have a smell but its not strong. Even Sawyers has a smell somewhat. Its a chemical after all. I fully believe deer detect human skin cells we drop at millions per day and have no problem with this.


----------



## Shaman (Jun 19, 2005)

What about this stuff?
It is 13%

http://www.tractorsupply.com/bonide-reg-termite-carpenter-ant-killer-32-oz--4435671


----------



## BigBirdVA (Nov 5, 2002)

If you're going to Tractor Supply get the Happy Jack Kennel Dip II. 17% and water based. No odor, no other additives.


----------



## Jake L (Aug 20, 2010)

matlocc said:


> would this stuff work? say mix one oz to a half gallon? that should give you enough to make 16 gallons at .5%
> http://store.doyourownpestcontrol.com/permethrin-sfr-insecticide-qt


I bought this stuff and it worked for the last deer season, but it contains petroleum distallates and has a very strong smell that took a very long time to go away. I will most likely go to a water based product for this up coming season.


----------



## luv old #7 (Aug 14, 2011)

I was out yesterday for a few hours doing some clean up on a property I'm hunting this fall with my oldest boy. I watched two ticks crawl up a pair of treated pants. Found another on me when I got home. My boy had one on his sock, his pants and 3 on his head. He was laying in the grass watching me though. 

When I treated my clothes, I soaked them for 20 minutes and let them air dry on the line. It took 3 days for them to dry. I washed the pair of pants I wore yesterday once. So far, I'm not impressed.


----------



## jlh42581 (Oct 21, 2009)

Which product did you use? I havent had one on me yet this season. Ive spent 9 hours in the turkey woods plus more hunting mushrooms and theyre THICK here. The fish commission did a test in our area with a blanket they pulled through the woods. They counted 68 ticks in the sample and 60% tested positive for limes.

I had one burried in my shoulder a day I wore untreated clothing.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2005)

jlh42581 said:


> Which product did you use? I havent had one on me yet this season. Ive spent 9 hours in the turkey woods plus more hunting mushrooms and theyre THICK here. The fish commission did a test in our area with a blanket they pulled through the woods. They counted 68 ticks in the sample and 60% tested positive for limes.
> 
> I had one burried in my shoulder a day I wore untreated clothing.


I would like to see that published test results.


----------



## Kighty7 (Feb 7, 2004)

I made my own and treated my clothes and my son's clothes. We have not had any problems with the ticks as of yet. I like it and will continue to use it.


----------



## pelle (Dec 23, 2008)

I have not been following this thread but since I chase insects and ticks for a living ( for 35 years)- I need to make a few comments.....

It is not legal to use a pesticide for uses it is not labeled for- even if it is the same active ingredient by state and federal law must have use information on the label-take it for what it is worth but there are reasons for this including personal health

Products are formulated for different uses- The carriers are different for different uses- The termite product with permethrin has all kinds of additives that are not intended for use on clothing- hence the smell, staining and other problems. It may be cheaper but......but may not be as effective and has many unpredictable concerns- you do not know what the "inactive ingredients are" This includes animal products. 

Permethrin takes time to kill - but if a tick is exposed it will die in a few minutes to a couple of hours- so give it time- Since it takes a deer tick 36-48 hrs. of feeding to give you Lyme disease - this is all you need. The studies I have seen say it is up to 100 % effective if used correctly. Just give it some time.

Hope this is helpful


----------



## jlh42581 (Oct 21, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> I would like to see that published test results.


I would like to see those published results also. However, it was word of mouth from the director of the PFBC Bellefonte,PA fish hatchery. Give them a call.


----------



## Christopher67 (Nov 13, 2009)

I don't remember ticks being an issue when i was growing up, maybe i was to fast running through the woods they couldn't stick to me LOL.


----------



## me.hunter (Mar 6, 2005)

Christopher67 said:


> I don't remember ticks being an issue when i was growing up, maybe i was to fast running through the woods they couldn't stick to me LOL.


No this is a new issue. I'm 61 yrs. old and have lived and played in the country hunting, trapping, and fishing never a tick till 2003. Now the ticks are every where. Mel


----------



## Bailiekid (Nov 10, 2011)

Thanks for the great info. Has anyone used it on a pet or is that a bad idea? I have a Jack Russell that runs with me everywhere as well as a house dog. She has ticks constantly this year. Nothing has worked yet. this is my next try hoping for great results just wondering about the dog..

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Fast Ed (Jul 9, 2009)

Tagged


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

Bailiekid said:


> Thanks for the great info. Has anyone used it on a pet or is that a bad idea? I have a Jack Russell that runs with me everywhere as well as a house dog. She has ticks constantly this year. Nothing has worked yet. this is my next try hoping for great results just wondering about the dog..
> 
> Thanks in advance.


 Tractor supply sells a spray for dogs that has .2%
permethrin and .1% pyrethrin(sp?), which I think is added to kill ticks faster. I've seen other sprays for dogs with .25% permethrin. Just cut what you make for yourself in half. Do not use on cats. They don't have a chemical in their bodies, like dogs and us, to counter act the permethrin.


----------



## BUSHfire (Jan 6, 2010)

pelle said:


> I have not been following this thread but since I chase insects and ticks for a living ( for 35 years)- I need to make a few comments.....
> 
> It is not legal to use a pesticide for uses it is not labeled for- even if it is the same active ingredient by state and federal law must have use information on the label-take it for what it is worth but there are reasons for this including personal health
> 
> ...


The 24-48hours myth is completely FALSE!!! My doctor will even tell you that because he got it after what he said hes sure the tick was in him for less than 6 hours, my boss and good friend at work got it after having a tick in him for for no more than 5 hours for sure, thats max it was probably less! You can check recent testing that proves this old myth to be false! I have seen it personally!


----------



## dlburns (Apr 30, 2010)

ttt


----------



## hphunter (Aug 23, 2010)

It's weird I find them crawling on me while hunting. Once a year I find on that had bedded in my skin. My wife the nurse digs it out, I call my buddy a Dr. and he prescribes a 10 day course of preventive antibiotics. I have found ticks in me over a dozen times, never got Lyme I'm lucky. My wife got one tick in her in her life and got Lyme disease bad. It took her a year to recover. I drop Lime pellets in my yard 2x a year now it's safer than most chemicals and it keeps the dog virtually tick free. I won't use the chemicals I would rather be vigilant and check myself every 30 minutes or so while hunting then strip down and let my wife check me with a flashlight when I get home. A tick has to be bedded in you for about 24 hours on average for it to transmit Lyme so if you check yourself you can almost always find them. If you find one bedded a 10 day script of doxycycline is the preventive cure. Doxycycline is cheap even without insurance. Under 10 bucks for ten days 2x a day and my insurance is crap! I'm no tree hugger but cancer scares me more than Lyme disease. To each their own though. But if you have a issue with ticks in your grass and always find them on your dog or cat lime pets are 5 bucks for like 20 pounds at HD. I treat 1 acre of grass 2x a year and it works great. I used to use Spectracide but with a well I figured that wasn't smart.


----------



## jodipuma (Feb 24, 2011)

i just got some absorbine ultra shield with a permethrin level of .50% do i have to mix with water or just spray it on?


----------



## otterlakexbow (May 13, 2012)

kenmack said:


> My Permanone spray is 0.5% permethrin which is the same as 5mg/ml. The Ortho 2.5% is 25mg/ml. You would need to take 1ml of the 2.5% and add 4ml of water to make a 0.5% solution, ie. one ml containing 25mg plus 4ml of water makes 25mg/5ml or 0.5% for a ratio of 1:4. Using this ration with ounces, you can use 1 ounce of 2.5% with 4 ounces water, or 2 ounces with 8 ounces and scale up likewise. With the 10% solution, there is 100mg/ml. One ml of it added to 19ml of water makes 20ml of 0.5% solution, ie. one ml with 100 mg permethrin added to 19ml water makes 100mg/20ml or 5mg/ml or 0.5% for a 1:19 dilutant ratio.


I picked this up at TSC Farm and Fleet in the horse stuff. It is an 8oz bottle, at 10%. I believe it was $6.99, cheap alternative in my book. So this dilution recipe should work for me as well????


----------



## Kansas Bruisers (Dec 14, 2006)

I made a gallon this spring and it's working great. No ticks during turkey season, I put up fence the other day in tall grass on the edge of the timber. When I finished I counted 27 dead ticks still holding on to my jeans, most of them were the little ones. No telling how many of them died and fell off, none of them made it to the skin.


----------



## jlh42581 (Oct 21, 2009)

otterlakexbow said:


> View attachment 1382014
> 
> I picked this up at TSC Farm and Fleet in the horse stuff. It is an 8oz bottle, at 10%. I believe it was $6.99, cheap alternative in my book. So this dilution recipe should work for me as well????


20oz of water to 1oz of that solution. Its the EXACT thing I use.


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

I tried it 3 months ago and it works great. Sprayed some on my dog 2 x now may and June and haven't had 1 tick or flea.
Thanks for the great tip.:secret: Archers helping archers.


----------



## ozarksbuckslaye (Jul 24, 2008)

Subscribed for future reference. :thumbs_up


----------



## otterlakexbow (May 13, 2012)

jlh42581 said:


> 20oz of water to 1oz of that solution. Its the EXACT thing I use.


PERFECTO!!!!!! I will make it up today. My wife is a Microbioligist and she says it's the young ticks that are MORE trouble with diseases!!!!! I dont want the pests on me. I'll take a chemical bath.


----------



## jlh42581 (Oct 21, 2009)

Dont put it on your skin, make sure its dry before wearing.


----------



## jim p (Oct 29, 2003)

I am very allergic to tick bites. I usually know that I have been bitten within 30 minutes. Then it takes 2 months for the bite to heal. I have 3 bites healing now due to the fact that I didn't put on my treated clothes when I made a trip into the back yard picking berries.

If it was not for products like this, I would have to stay in the house all summer.


----------



## MN Huntress (Nov 27, 2011)

Permethrin is available by itself but only through RX. It's the stuff you use to get rid of scabies. And for those whining and pissing about chemical this and chemical that.... SHUT UP!! take a good look at the things you have in your home. From household cleaners to medication! Unless you grow your own food and make your own clothes with cotton you have grown, don't use a cell phone or microwave, and walk everywhere you are exposing yourself to chemicals everyday all day.


----------



## Nomad022 (Jun 9, 2012)

TTT--- reinforcing the idea of protecting yourself from these little buggers!! I HATE TICKS-nuke em, nuke em all:darkbeer:


----------



## Jerry/NJ (Jan 17, 2003)

I picked up a half gallon (concentrate) and make mine by the quart in a spray bottle. Works great!


----------



## Stanley (Jan 18, 2005)

I have used it for a couple of years now. If it is not working for you you are not applying it correctly. It flat out works.


----------



## moonshiner (Feb 28, 2010)

Bump for all those who have never hear of Permitheren ..Come on man your people are going out in the woods without using some sort of OFF or Permitheren or anything? You should not go out in the woods its like hitting the subways in the worst nbrhood being not from there...:nono:

maybe this should be pinned as a public service to those who dont know.


----------



## moonshiner (Feb 28, 2010)

TTT

gents read this and learn!!


----------



## Christopher67 (Nov 13, 2009)

Great thread indeed!


----------



## shaffer88 (Dec 3, 2007)

Tis the beginning of the season. . Big bump. . If it's green outside it's on the clothes. . 

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Underground (Feb 8, 2013)

dinodonofrio said:


> Gonna spray my yard for fleas and ticks and I heard cats HATE the stuff. They won't walk anywhere it's sprayed. Maybe it will keep the strays from ****tin in my Mulch.


Erm...read back two pages...not so bad for Mammals, highly toxic to cats.


----------



## kerrye (Sep 1, 2010)

I haven't taken the time to read the previous 8 pages of posts but here is something that might be of interest to you guys. A daily heavy dose of B Complex vitamins will give you some added protection from the little biting beasties. My dad was a pharmacist and a bird hunter. He always sprinkled some brewers yeast (loaded with B vitamins) on his bird dog's feed and his dogs never had ticks or fleas.


----------



## john kristian (Dec 31, 2005)

Amazon lists a 16oz/10% bottle for $8.55 which at 20:1 (to get to the .5% Sawyer's concentration) works out to $.03/oz vs. the $.90/oz of Sawyer's. I just ordered the pint. Thanks for the super info. JK


----------



## Make It Happen (Oct 26, 2010)

ttt - just sprayed my gear waiting to go do some trimming my trails
money saver right here for sure and risk aside im much more worried about lyme disease no matter the cost. trust me I know!


----------



## AttilaTheHun (Nov 19, 2011)

Subscribed to thread. Tick repellent. Thanks for the tip


----------



## Christopher67 (Nov 13, 2009)

Snood Slapper said:


> I've posted this several times over my years here. It is a formulation I've used numerous times to impregnate my clothing. I got it from a contact in the military and it was allegedly their formulation for treating garments, tents, etc. It has worked well for me. Feel free to copy and past to save in your own files if you wish...


Awesome, thank you. :thumb:


----------



## peeps9217 (May 18, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## MNmike (Dec 27, 2003)

They had 32oz jug at Tractor Supply not long ago for like $20. At 20% it would or could be a lifetime supply of clothing treatment.

I'm still on my small jug of Ortho from last year and won't run out until next summer.

I've been doing this treatment for several years now and still can not find anything better. Not even a thermocell. Though they are good, they don't do anything for you in a breeze or when on the move.


----------



## jlh42581 (Oct 21, 2009)

Was in the woods the other day for five mins in untreated jeans. I came out with 10 ticks on me. You cant enter the woods here without being treated anymore.


----------



## yepitsme19 (Oct 30, 2013)

Would this work for those damn chiggers? They molested me last fall...


----------



## shaffer88 (Dec 3, 2007)

yepitsme19 said:


> Would this work for those damn chiggers? They molested me last fall...


Yes


----------



## DaneHunter (Jul 6, 2013)

Bump for turkey season! Found this at Tractor Supply tonight, made for horses. Going to dilute it down to 2-3% and make a big batch for all my clothes.


----------



## bigbucks170 (Feb 2, 2006)

Timmy Big Time said:


> I do not know how in the world I have not gotten the Lymes, I spend a ton of time in the woods have found the ticks inbedded, never got it. My city mouse little sister who never leaves pavement has gotten it twice.


Iam the same way been bitten many times and pulled hundreds and hundreds of ticks off me, never got Lymes..ticks don`t bother me at all,


----------



## dblungem (Dec 2, 2008)

bigbucks170 said:


> Iam the same way been bitten many times and pulled hundreds and hundreds of ticks off me, never got Lymes..ticks don`t bother me at all,


Keep thinking that ticks don't bother you until you get LD. Its no joke and you are not ammune to it. Why not protect yourself?


----------



## archerynut01 (Jan 5, 2009)

Found out I had lymes this past fall. Wife works at hospital and brought home as much literature as she could on the subject. Tick must be attached to body for 36 to 48 hours to infect person. Takes that long for the bacterium to go from mid-gut to saliva in ticks.

Hope this sheds some light on the subject.


----------



## HunterVern (Jul 4, 2012)

Isn't it a federal violation to use a pesticide in a manner not listed on the label?


----------



## dblungem (Dec 2, 2008)

HunterVern said:


> Isn't it a federal violation to use a pesticide in a manner not listed on the label?


Who cares? What are "they" going to do...arrest you? Fine you? I'd rather not get LD.


----------



## Wisconsinnate (Jan 1, 2013)

HunterVern said:


> Isn't it a federal violation to use a pesticide in a manner not listed on the label?


Probably. There are laws for everything. I don't think it is stopping anyone.


----------



## jthaze (Jul 4, 2005)

DaneHunter, I have used the same thing and it smells pretty strong when it dries, works good, but smells. Go back to tractor supply and get Happy jack kennel dip II, it also has permethrin, 17%, mix it 1oz in a 32oz bottle with water, soak your clothes, let dry and your good to go without the smell. This is the same as the sawyers clothes soak that you can buy in the camping section at wally world.


----------



## HunterVern (Jul 4, 2012)

Just saying I would want to know what else was in these formulations before I purposely placed them on my clothes.


----------



## DaneHunter (Jul 6, 2013)

jthaze said:


> DaneHunter, I have used the same thing and it smells pretty strong when it dries, works good, but smells. Go back to tractor supply and get Happy jack kennel dip II, it also has permethrin, 17%, mix it 1oz in a 32oz bottle with water, soak your clothes, let dry and your good to go without the smell. This is the same as the sawyers clothes soak that you can buy in the camping section at wally world.


Thanks for the tip! This bottle was only $6 so if it smells too strong, Ill go back and get the Happy Jack.


----------



## DaneHunter (Jul 6, 2013)

HunterVern said:


> Just saying I would want to know what else was in these formulations before I purposely placed them on my clothes.


Thats why I purchased this bottle and not the plant spray. Says ingredients are 10% Premethrin and 90% Inert Material, which is typically water.


----------



## vito9999 (Jun 30, 2009)

Posted this last 2 years, stuff is great and the least $$ to buy.

BRONCO Equnie Spray


I use this on MY HORSES and when I go into the woods. $6.59 a bottle for 1 qt:http://www.horse.com/item/bronco-e-e...ray/SLT100013/

Product Summary:

Farnam® Bronco®e Equine Fly Spray Plus Citronella Scent

Repels and kills stable, horse, face, deer, house and horn flies, plus mosquitoes, gnats, ticks, fleas, chiggers and lice
Ready-to-use, water-based formula
Pleasant citronella scent
Insecticide and repellent for use on horses and in horse barns and stables
Contains prallethrin, permethrin, piperonyl butoxide


----------



## BigBirdVA (Nov 5, 2002)

HunterVern said:


> Isn't it a federal violation to use a pesticide in a manner not listed on the label?


So it taking the sticker off your mattress.


----------



## VTBowtechMafia (Jan 2, 2013)

Thanks


----------



## goathollow (Jun 18, 2008)

HunterVern said:


> Isn't it a federal violation to use a pesticide in a manner not listed on the label?


You care to you can spend $14 for a can of Sawyers with exactly the same ingredient. 

I suspect that "the authorities" have better things to do than go around testing clothing to see if you have sprayed unauthorized permethrin on it. 

Besides, I think it is illegal to sell an insectide for an unauthorized use....not so sure about using it.


----------



## Vik (Apr 8, 2014)

goathollow said:


> You care to you can spend $14 for a can of Sawyers with exactly the same ingredient.
> 
> I suspect that "the authorities" have better things to do than go around testing clothing to see if you have sprayed unauthorized permethrin on it.
> 
> Besides, I think it is illegal to sell an insectide for an unauthorized use....not so sure about using it.


It's not the active ingredient that is the issue. As someone mentioned a few pages back, it is the "inert ingredients" that can cause problems. The carrier chemicals in all of these sprays are different for livestock, lawns, gardens, clothes, etc... and just because they are called "inert ingredients" does not mean they are not harmful. You cannot find out what these carriers are because the formulations are protected as "trade secrets" so the manufacturers do not have to disclose what they are. And many of the carriers have never been tested for health effects because within the formulation they are allowed to be classified as "inert" with regard to the stated labels usage instructions.

And yes, it is absolutely illegal to use a pesticide in any way other than specified on the label. The purpose for making it a violation of federal law is that people and pets are hurt by others using pesticides off-label. My wife worked at the National Pesticide Information Center for a couple years and answered many, many calls from people who had pets and kids needing to be rushed to the hospital for off label pesticide use. Its not a joke, its not about being tough, or any of that bull****, it's about mitigating risk. Decide for yourself, but get informed before you do. Just because two different labels say "2.5% permethrin" doesn't mean the stuff in the bottles is the same. You don't know what the other 97.5% is.

I suggest paying the extra money and using the stuff made for clothing.


----------



## Hoyt (Jul 22, 2003)

I been using DurationTM Permethrin 10% Concentrate from Amazon for about 4 or 5 yrs. (I dilute it) It cost a lot more, but claims to be safe..however next time I buy I will probably go with the cheaper stuff since so many are using it without bad results.

http://www.amazon.com/DurationTM-Permethrin-10-Concentrate/dp/B001MA7KPU/ref=cm_cr_pr_product_top

Product Description
Duration 10% Permethrin Concentrate is the only EPA registered Permethrin Concentrate available today. Permethrin is a contact insecticide. That is, it kills insects when they come in contact with it. Duration Permethrin Concentrate repels and kills mosquitoes that may carry West Nile Virus or Malaria. It also repels and kills ticks that may carry Lyme Disease or Rocky Mountain Spotted Fever. Duration Permethrin Concentrate is for use on clothing, tents or netting. It is safe for use on children's clothing. The active ingredient (Permethrin) actually binds to the fabric being treated and is completely odorless after application. It is safe for use on natural and synthetic fibers. This treatment provides six weeks of protection. One 8 oz. bottle will treat 16 complete sets of clothing. Protection will endure through 6 launderings.


----------



## Monarchcx (Apr 2, 2008)

In for later


----------



## km04 (Feb 2, 2013)

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Swarkydeerman (Aug 26, 2013)

I deal with this stuff daily
Yall be careful
No matter what way you cut it
ITS POISON


----------



## Swarkydeerman (Aug 26, 2013)

Vik said:


> It's not the active ingredient that is the issue. As someone mentioned a few pages back, it is the "inert ingredients" that can cause problems. The carrier chemicals in all of these sprays are different for livestock, lawns, gardens, clothes, etc... and just because they are called "inert ingredients" does not mean they are not harmful. You cannot find out what these carriers are because the formulations are protected as "trade secrets" so the manufacturers do not have to disclose what they are. And many of the carriers have never been tested for health effects because within the formulation they are allowed to be classified as "inert" with regard to the stated labels usage instructions.
> 
> And yes, it is absolutely illegal to use a pesticide in any way other than specified on the label. The purpose for making it a violation of federal law is that people and pets are hurt by others using pesticides off-label. My wife worked at the National Pesticide Information Center for a couple years and answered many, many calls from people who had pets and kids needing to be rushed to the hospital for off label pesticide use. Its not a joke, its not about being tough, or any of that bull****, it's about mitigating risk. Decide for yourself, but get informed before you do. Just because two different labels say "2.5% permethrin" doesn't mean the stuff in the bottles is the same. You don't know what the other 97.5% is.
> 
> I suggest paying the extra money and using the stuff made for clothing.


Glad to know there are other people here who understand

KAW IS THE LABEL AND THE LABEL IS THE LAW


----------



## Gangster II (May 12, 2009)

In for future reference.


----------



## Swarkydeerman (Aug 26, 2013)

Law not Kaw^^


----------



## spedelbrock (Jun 18, 2013)

Tag


----------



## Cha-chi (Jun 4, 2013)

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## cloquet (Jan 12, 2004)

ttt


----------



## dhom (Jun 10, 2008)

I am all about saving money but when it comes to chemicals I think I would rather spend the extra on the product made for human use. Especially since my kids go out with me and even then I would maybe even have them just use a spray. Some things just are not worth pinching pennies for.


----------



## shaffer88 (Dec 3, 2007)

dhom said:


> I am all about saving money but when it comes to chemicals I think I would rather spend the extra on the product made for human use. Especially since my kids go out with me and even then I would maybe even have them just use a spray. Some things just are not worth pinching pennies for.


Do what you feel comfortable with. But keep in mind this chemical you spray on your vegetable garden and how many farmers eat their stuff fresh off the vine without effect?


----------



## CamoCop (May 19, 2009)

just checking in. I've been making my own spray for years now and i'm still alive and have not grown any extra appendages.


----------



## zmax hunter (Aug 21, 2006)

Snood Slapper said:


> I've posted this several times over my years here. It is a formulation I've used numerous times to impregnate my clothing. I got it from a contact in the military and it was allegedly their formulation for treating garments, tents, etc. It has worked well for me. Feel free to copy and past to save in your own files if you wish...


TTT4TS, To The Top for Tick Season

The best prevention against Lymes disease and others which ticks spread.

This is from post #122, i typically use the 52 week treatment for my clothes, havent ever had a tick attach when wearing treated clothes, be safe out there

Permethrin*Fabric Treatment Options:*


There are three specific dosages used to impregnate fabric withpermethrin.*

For protection up to one year (52 weeks):*
0.125-mg*permethrin*per square centimeter of fabric. The protection will last for the life of the garment, 50 detergent launderings, or 1 year, whichever comes first. It is accomplished by applying a dosage of 1 pint of .8% mixture to a garment using Perma-kill 13.3%*permethrinSolution by way of Controlled Wicking, Spraying or Soaking (see below).

For protection up to 6 weeks:*
0.026 mg per square centimeter of fabric will yield 6 weeks of protection or 6 launderings and is accomplished by applying 2-1/2 ounces of .5% (1/2%) mixture to a garment by aerosol spray or non-aerosol spray.*

For protection up to 2 weeks:*
0.008 mg per square centimeter of fabric will yield 2 weeks of protection or 2 launderings and is accomplished by applying 1-1/2 ounces .5% (1/2%) mixture to a garment by aerosol spray or non-aerosol spray.*

TOTAL FABRIC IMPREGNATION W/ PERMAKILL 13.3% SOLUTION ( 52 weeks )*
Best suited for fabrics of cotton and cotton blend. May darken light colors or pastels due to the quantity of*permethrin*applied with this dosage. Clothing to be treated must be washable and suitable for exposure to water.*
Dry Clean Only products should not be treated. Do not treat underwear.*
Controlled Wicking - This follows the military procedure for personal application when spray application is not possible. The process is a controlled wicking process where a specific amount (dose) ofpermethrin*is introduced to an individual garment under controlled conditions. You will need:*
a - pint measuring cup*
b - 1 ounce measurer*
c - several 2 gallon sealable plastic bags (e.g. Ziplock ™)*
d - a bottle of 13.3%*permethrin*Solution*
e - water*
f - clothing (Do not treat any under garments; treat outer garments only.)*
g - several large rubber bands*
h - rubber gloves*

Instructions: Wear rubber gloves when handling wet solution. Add 1 ounce of Perma-kill 13.3%*permethrin*to measuring cup and top off with 15 ounces of clean water to make 1 pint. Roll garment to be treated tightly to a size that will fit into bag and secure roll with rubber bands. Place garment into the bag, add the mixed (1 pint) of*permethrinsolution and seal the bag while removing excess air. Put bag aside for 2 hours minimum to allow thorough wicking. Remove garment, unroll the garment to ensure entire garment is damp without dry spots, air dry, mark with treatment date (month/year) and store. If wicking is not complete, roll garment and return to bag.*

Note: Proper mixing of the*permethrin*with water by way of agitation/shaking is critical. Improperly mixed solution will leave a blotchy appearance on fabric caused by the*permethrin*and water not being thoroughly blended and/or separation during the wicking process. Make certain that you mix the solution completely before adding to the bag containing the garment to be treated.

This method has been tested and delivers protection within the following guideline - Properly completed, this procedure will impregnate the garment with a dosage of approximately 0.125-mgpermethrin*per square centimeter. The protection will last for the life of the garment, 50 detergent launderings, or 1 year, whichever comes first.*

Note: Measuring cups (a) & (b) and sealable plastic bags (c), must be dedicated only to this process and not used for ANY other purpose.*

Spraying - Wear rubber gloves when handling wet solution. A respirator is recommended.*
For treatment of a single garment add 1 ounce of Perma-kill 13.3%permethrin*to measuring cup and top off with 15 ounces of clean water to make 1 pint of mixed solution in an appropriate pump up garden sprayer, or trigger spray. Lay clothing out and spray until wet using one half the mixture, flip over and spray until entire contents of container are applied, hang and let air dry.*

For treatment of 8 garments mix 8 ounces of Perma-kill 13.3%permethrin*with 120 ounces of water to make 1 gallon of mixed solution in an appropriate pump up garden sprayer. Lay clothing out and spray until wet, flip over and spray until wet, hang and let air dry. One gallon of mixed solution will treat eight garments (@ 1 pint per garment) with the proper dosage of*permethrin. See section on garments for proper definition of garment.*

Note: Proper mixing of the*permethrin*with water by way of agitation/shaking is critical. Improperly mixed solution will leave a blotchy appearance on fabric caused by the*permethrin*and water not being thoroughly blended. Make certain that you mix the solution completely before application and occasionally during application.*

Submersion - Wear rubber gloves when handling wet solution. Follow all instructions for Controlled Wicking. Limit garment or equivalent (see section on garments for proper definition of garment) to 1-pint of mixed solution. Substitute pail or other dedicated container for sealable plastic bags.*
Note: Proper mixing of the*permethrin*with water by way of agitation/shaking or stirring is critical. Improperly mixed solution will leave a blotchy appearance on fabric caused by the*permethrin*and water not being thoroughly blended. Make certain that you mix the solution completely before submersing garment.*

Storage - The ideal storage is to pack into plastic bag after it's completely dry (black garbage bags are perfect) and store in a dark place when not in use.*

Garments - A garment consists of one pair of long pants (or an alternate of two pairs of short pants) or one long sleeve shirt (or an alternate of two T-shirts). Garments to be treated must be treated individually except when treating an alternate. When treating an alternate both items (e.g.: two pair of shorts or two T-shirts) must be treated at the same time. An alternate pair must be made of like material to ensure accurate wicking of the full dosage. Example - do not combine cotton blend with a nylon garment.*

PARTIAL FABRIC IMPREGNATION W/ .5% (1/2%)*permethrin*( 2 or 6 weeks )*
Other*permethrin*Dosages - There are two other dosages that have been tested for clothing treatment. Both rely on a .5% (1/2%) solution, which is available in pre-mixed 6-ounce containers (either aerosol or non-aerosol).*

0.026 mg per square centimeter of fabric will yield 6 weeks of protection or 6 launderings and is accomplished by applying by 2 1/2 ounces to a garment by aerosol spray or non-aerosol spray. Retreat garments after 6 weeks or sixth laundering.*

0.008 mg per square centimeter of fabric will yield 2 weeks of protection or 2 launderings and is accomplished by applying by 1 1/2 ounces to a garment by aerosol spray or non-aerosol spray. Retreat garments after 2 weeks or second laundering.

Note: For trips of short duration (6 weeks or less) the use of Duranon Tick & Mosquito Repellent at the proper dosage is far more convenient than total fabric impregnation.*

There are many recipes for use of this product while only three have been tested. Only rely on tested methods for best protection. One frequently mentioned method is WRONG, here it is - Add the concentrate to the final rinse cycle while washing your clothing. DO NOT DO THIS! First you will over dilute the product thereby reducing its strength and effectiveness significantly. Secondly, you will be flushing the excess product into the environment through sewers or septic systems.*
Always follow manufacturer's instructions as the basis for use. This combination of*permethrin*treated clothing and a topical deet based repellent on exposed skin is known as the*DOD*system (Department Of Defense) and is recognized to perform at nearly 100% effectiveness. The deet repellent can be any repellent of less than 35% deet concentration. Keep in mind that no protection system will be 100% effective and that you must use other means to supplement the repellent


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

Had my first tick on me a couple weeks ago, when temps were in the mid 30's for a high. It was so small, my wife had a hard time grabbing it off my shirt. It was no bigger than the period on the computer key. I pulled the spray bottle out, and sprayed down some clothes and my boots for scouting. Haven't had any on me since, even when it was in the 70's. I use the 10% mix from Tractor Supply. Last year, first time using it, I mixed 2 ounces with 22 ounces to make 24oz. It was way too much. Killed the skin cells on my arms, turning them white. I'm now adding 1/2 oz (.5) of the 10% solution to a full 24 oz water bottle, and it is plenty strong enough with just spraying the outside of a garment, not even soaking it. I've also adjusted the spray nozzle to a very fine mist, and lightly gave boots/garments, that weren't treated before, a once over with the mist before going out.
I have a camo 3.5'x6' moving blanket that I sprayed with it. I use that to sit on, lay on, and/or cover my legs in my ground blinds. Haven't had any ticks on me using that mix.


----------



## bsites9 (Mar 22, 2008)

I've heard this before, and I'm sure it's mentioned in this thread somewhere....But what about the danger to cats? We have a couple, and while I store my clothes where they can't get to them, things just happen sometimes. So anyone who the specific danger to cats?


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

bsites9 said:


> I've heard this before, and I'm sure it's mentioned in this thread somewhere....But what about the danger to cats? We have a couple, and while I store my clothes where they can't get to them, things just happen sometimes. So anyone who the specific danger to cats?


Deadly to cats and bees. They lack the ability in their blood to counter react to the chemical.


----------



## snapcrackpop (Nov 15, 2010)

Thanks


----------



## bsites9 (Mar 22, 2008)

25ft-up said:


> Deadly to cats and bees. They lack the ability in their blood to counter react to the chemical.


So deadly even when dry on the clothes? I mean, how careful do I need to be?


----------



## alex.vogel99 (Apr 1, 2014)

bsites9 said:


> So deadly even when dry on the clothes? I mean, how careful do I need to be?


i dont think its deadly to cats once its dry. on the stuff made for dogs it says to keep them away from cats for 72 hours...im guessing thats to make sure that its all the way dried. dont know that for sure just kind of what i figured it meant.


----------



## bsites9 (Mar 22, 2008)

I have bought some Permethrin 10 before at my local Tractor Supply. But, I then noticed it was petroleum based, and not the water based. 

Does anyone have a direct link to the exact right thing to buy? I'd like to get the correct stuff this time so i can be mixing up my own for the upcoming turkey season.


----------



## shaffer88 (Dec 3, 2007)

bsites9 said:


> I have bought some Permethrin 10 before at my local Tractor Supply. But, I then noticed it was petroleum based, and not the water based.
> 
> Does anyone have a direct link to the exact right thing to buy? I'd like to get the correct stuff this time so i can be mixing up my own for the upcoming turkey season.


I've bought it from tractor supply or at woods. Works great I just mix in sprayer and spray clothes. And then what's left I spray flowers and plants with it. When my clothes are treated I've never had a tick bite


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

I've said it before and will repeat - this is not a very smart idea...spend a few bucks and get the stuff designed to treat cloths, heck with the availability of Amazon these days, you can't miss....

http://www.amazon.com/Sawyer-Produc...=1458083793&sr=8-1&keywords=sawyers+repellent

Read the side effects of the Permethrin and then ask yourself is it really worth the risk to save a few bucks - I'm far from wealthy, but can't see any good reason to cut this corner...I know plenty have used variations of this homebrew it with no effects, I just don't see it being worth the risk.

Just my .02 - probably worth .01 to some....

I will say this...once my cloths are treated with Sawyers I have actually watched ticks fall off of my pant leg...IT WORKS!!!!

Joe


----------



## jdslyr (Jan 27, 2005)

https://sawyer.com/products/permethrin-premium-insect-repellent/

some informational videos on their website, seems pretty easy to apply safely and effectively. Don't ever need it in MI, but I will be going this route when hunting the Midwest that has ticks, better safe than sorry.


----------



## shaffer88 (Dec 3, 2007)

Joe I guess I was at the beginning of this thread but may have skipped the middles 200 posts but sawyers with premethrin vs other diluted premethrin products what's the diff


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

The main difference is the chemical itself, those intended for use on livestock, plants, etc...are NOT advised for use with humans, it's more than just the concentrate level....read the labels. More importantly Google the side effects of permetherine....you DO NOT want it on you in its liquid state. Those treatments designed for clothing have additives to help the chemical adhere to fabric once dried. I for one can work a decent sweat chasing turkey up and down the mountains of Potter County. I'd rather not be worrying if the permetherine is getting on my skin.

Probably a bit of over reaction on my part, but the cost difference is so negligible not sure why anyone would risk it....you don't need gallons of the stuff, even for my family of 4 AND all of our gear. BTW...I even treat my blinds.

Joe


----------



## shaffer88 (Dec 3, 2007)

Oh so the worry is is the concentrated liquid form in contact with skin. I'm okay with that thanks


----------



## shootwithkids (Feb 15, 2014)

Tagged for review!


----------



## jlh42581 (Oct 21, 2009)

I could have never imagined this was still going. This isnt something I dreamed up, I believe I mentioned that early on. Ive been doing this for a long time without an issue. Absolutely you MUST dilute it, you MUST wear gloves, you MUST let it dry.

Get this, if youre super weary, you can even wash your clothes after it dries and it will still work. I usually only do this once a year, sometimes not at all because I dont tend to wash my clothes a lot, only my base layers really see a lot of washing.

Last but not least, if you dont feel safe mixing it, by all means buy it premade, wont hurt my feelings any. Id rather you treat your clothes than do nothing. Ive mixed up bottles for buddies who were too stubborn to go buy a bottle and do their clothes when I got tired of hearing about the ticks. I mean, you tell someone how to fix it a dozen times, youd think they would fix it 

I use the permethrin-10, I buy the giant bottle. Use it even on my lawn cause I live in the woods. Because this is made for livestock, its diluted, sprayed on them directly and get this... we eat the livestock.


----------



## shaffer88 (Dec 3, 2007)

It's also a top spraying for your vegetable garden and I I am OK eating my farm vegetables


----------



## Beechy09 (Aug 11, 2016)

Great info, thank you!


----------

